# China Told To Back Off-Philippines Will Be Defended



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally, without mincing words China has been told in no uncertain terms that the US will defend The Philippines and Japan as well as other allies in the region. Will Be interesting to see if China will back off or continue to test the resolve of the US and other major allies.

Follow The Story Here
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------

